# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  1400mm gantry beam

## flexbex

Hi
I need a 1400mm gantry beam. I am in Hanoi maybe some body wants to sell it?
Similar to the one in the picture.

https://www.wadeodesign.com/uploads/...399512.png?250

You can also contact me on 
+84 93 608 38 20

----------

